
NSA Tracking Cell Phone Locations Worldwide - haldujai
http://m.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/nsa-tracking-cellphone-locations-worldwide-snowden-documents-show/2013/12/04/5492873a-5cf2-11e3-bc56-c6ca94801fac_story.html
======
angersock
_NSA Director Keith Alexander disclosed in Senate testimony in October that
the NSA had run a pilot project in 2010 and 2011 to collect “samples” of U.S.
cellphone location data. The data collected were never available for
intelligence analysis purposes, and the project was discontinued because it
had no “operational value,” he said.

Alexander allowed that a broader collection of such data “may be something
that is a future requirement for the country, but it is not right now.” _

~~~
res0nat0r
FTA: The NSA does not target Americans’ location data by design, but the
agency acquires a substantial amount of information on the whereabouts of
domestic cellphones “incidentally,” a legal term that connotes a foreseeable
but not deliberate result.

So the US focused program was cancelled, but the overseas program is still in
play, exactly within their mandate.

------
TrainedMonkey
Seems to be duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6850036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6850036)

